# Searching for shipmates of Peter Grey



## roxbyrhodes (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello 

I am searching for shipmates of my father Peter Grey. He was born in Kent England and I have photos of him on the Orion when he came to Australia and also a photo of the Pasteur. He served in the Merchant Marines I am not sure what years but assume 1944-1947.

I hope someone has some info about him or knew him. He died in 1992 in Australia and I regret now not asking all the relevant questions to help me with his family history.

I would be really grateful for any info at all.

Thank you
Regards
Adele(Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Adele,

A warm welcome to the site from the Isle of Anglesey, I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience! 
I am also sure that someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around the site. (Thumb)


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome Adele to this wonderful site. Do hope you get the information you seek
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Adele
Do you know your Dads date of birth?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Adele.
I'm sure the crew will be able to help with your queries.
Meanwhile find your way around the ship and enjoy the voyage.


----------



## roxbyrhodes (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello Thank you for the welcome..

My dads date of birth is 15/02/1927 not sure if he used this when he joined the merchant marines.

Adele


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Adele
There is a seamans pouch for a R268369 GREY P 15/02/1926 KENT at the National Archives. A pouch can be a hit or miss, but can contain a mug shot, next of kin etc.
POUCH
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...3327&CATLN=7&Highlight=,GREY,P&accessmethod=0
His service record should be found here too
CRS 10
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...&CATID=8125713&SearchInit=4&CATREF=BT382/2409

Request This, Digital Express, Jpeg, Gold Service. Will send them to your PC. 
Or request an estimate (paper) but that can take up to two weeks.
For the pouch ask for: The seamans pouch for R268369 GREY P 15/02/1926 KENT
For the service records ask for: The CRS 10 form for R268369 GREY P 15/02/1926 KENT. This is a no find no pay basis.


----------



## roxbyrhodes (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Hoots Have ordered the paperwork as they say they could not send it via my computer.

Regards
Adele


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Good one Adele.
Any questions you might have on his service record I am sure will be answered by SN members. so keep us posted.


----------



## roxbyrhodes (Sep 10, 2008)

I finally got the pouch info in the post yesterday I was a bit worried about opening it incase it was not my father. But once I did it brought tears to my eyes. I am really happy with the info from the National Archives I am now going to apply for the CRS 10 info. Thank you so much for the help.
regards
Adele


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Well done Adele, good luck with the next step.


----------



## roxbyrhodes (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all 

I am totally upset just received an email saying that the NA could not find my fathers service records so they refunded my money. Where to from here I am lost? Please help I would really love to know what ships he sailed on and where he went.
Thanks for all the past help.

Regards

Adele


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Peter Grey*



roxbyrhodes said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am totally upset just received an email saying that the NA could not find my fathers service records so they refunded my money. Where to from here I am lost? Please help I would really love to know what ships he sailed on and where he went.
> Thanks for all the past help.
> ...


Hi Adele,

Take heart, this must only be a setback and surely the quality of the Members on here will mean you will find the support and the answers you need. - We will continue to monitor this thread and keep it towards the top of the pile, so that it is not overlooked.
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## Vindi Phil (Feb 12, 2006)

roxbyrhodes said:


> Hello
> 
> I am searching for shipmates of my father Peter Grey. He was born in Kent England and I have photos of him on the Orion when he came to Australia and also a photo of the Pasteur. He served in the Merchant Marines I am not sure what years but assume 1944-1947.
> 
> ...


Hi! I have noticed you request and have a suggestion for you in your search. Have you tried other sites yet? Try the www.allatsea.cx site or the www.british merchant-navy.com with your request on the guestbook pages. Other than that you could try Seamen's Records at the National Archives at Kew in London. Hope this helps.
Regards,
Vindi Phil.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

roxbyrhodes said:


> Hi all
> 
> Where to from here I am lost? Please help I would really love to know what ships he sailed on and where he went.


OK, Adele. Merchant Navy research, as you are finding out, is not always straight forward I suspect if your father's CRS 10 is anywhere then it will be here in piece *BT 382/693 *Use the same procedure as detailed already by Ian.
Not all Merchant Navy records have survived so bear that in mind.
Good luck with it.

Regards


----------



## roxbyrhodes (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Hugh

I have requested an estimate hope to find something.

Regards

Adele


----------



## roxbyrhodes (Sep 10, 2008)

Hugh
Once again you have come up with the goods. I have just received the Digital Copy of my Dads CRS 10 it has such a lot of information regarding the ships he was on.

Thanks so much

Regards

Adele


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

You are welcome, Adele.
Regards


----------

